# Mk6 bagged uneven when aired out



## WolfsburgMk6nyc (Oct 20, 2013)

Recently bagged my mk6 gti , when I air out driver side rim tucks but passenger side isn't i called bag riders and airlift they said it's normal saying there is more weight on the driver side then on the passenger side . Just looks weird to me . This is my first post btw


----------



## .:S (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't know too much about the MK6 (A5 platform), but is your frame sitting on your axle?


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Frame notch needs to be done on passenger to get it to sit even


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

frame notch for passenger side a must, longer axle interferes with the rail and holding you up on the passenger side.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Frame notch.


----------



## WolfsburgMk6nyc (Oct 20, 2013)

How do I get this done ?


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

WolfsburgMk6nyc said:


> How do I get this done ?


Call some shops up and see if they will do it (preferably a vw/audi shop that does aftermarket stuff), or you can look up a DIY and tackle it yourself if you feel comfortable cutting a C notch in the bottom of your frame and doing some welding.


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

Frame notch


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

WolfsburgMk6nyc said:


> How do I get this done ?


Hit up rat4life


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

WolfsburgMk6nyc said:


> How do I get this done ?


come over this week ill do it for you $150
im in north jersey about 40 min from queens 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/10124662364/] IMG_7815 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/9491649078/] IMG_7251 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/9488853841/] IMG_7252 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## WolfsburgMk6nyc (Oct 20, 2013)

So what do I do to the rear passenger side for it to be rim tucked


----------



## WolfsburgMk6nyc (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks a lot to all .. But what do you suppose I do about the rear for it to sit even


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

WolfsburgMk6nyc said:


> So what do I do to the rear passenger side for it to be rim tucked


Tucking the wheel depends on what the specs are of your wheels/tires, and how much negative camber you are running.



WolfsburgMk6nyc said:


> Thanks a lot to all .. But what do you suppose I do about the rear for it to sit even


When the axle sits on the frame, it sometimes also makes the rear sit uneven as well until the frame is notched.


----------



## Benzolenny (Sep 20, 2013)

*just air up and drive high*

drive high park higher :screwy::laugh:


----------



## CANDUBBER (Jan 18, 2006)

just a heads up regarding your rear passenger not tucking like the other side.

unfortunately most all VWs that I've come across the passenger rear sticks out about 5mm more than the other - this was so on my Mk4 and its the same on my Mk6 :banghead:- I was at a GTG and we were all complaining about this :laugh: not really much you can do unless you are running spacers you might be able to run different thickness from one side to the other.


----------



## xxkoadyxx (Mar 18, 2010)

if the front is not level, itll make the back wheels tuck or not tuck, when i air out and lay on my axle, that sides rear wheel isnt tucking (205/40/17) or sticking out more (215/45/18) if the front isnt level, then the back well be off. i well be going in for my frame notch next weekend. YAY!


----------



## Baggedmk6 (Nov 29, 2016)

*Need frame notch*

Hey you still do frame notches for a mk6 Gti ?


----------



## icoutinoc (May 29, 2018)

Rat4Life said:


> WolfsburgMk6nyc said:
> 
> 
> > How do I get this done ?
> ...


The “C” notch it’s only needed on the right side? Or both?


----------

